# WTF is a 1x1x1?



## Lorken (Aug 27, 2010)

I just wanted to know, I hear about it, and at first I thought it was a joke, but I saw a video and a guy had something that looked like a 1x1x1. It made me wonder.


----------



## Faz (Aug 27, 2010)

A 1x1x1 Rubik's cube.


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2010)

Imagine a cube.

That's it.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Aug 27, 2010)

It is quite self explanatory.


----------



## frogmanson (Aug 27, 2010)

A die with cube stickers on it? xD


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> It is quite self explanatory.



This


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Aug 27, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> A die with cube stickers on it? xD



dice?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 27, 2010)

arsenalthecuber said:


> frogmanson said:
> 
> 
> > A die with cube stickers on it? xD
> ...



Die is singular, dice is plural.

"This die is rigged"
"I rolled the dice and got 12!"


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 27, 2010)

arsenalthecuber said:


> frogmanson said:
> 
> 
> > A die with cube stickers on it? xD
> ...



Dice is the plural form of die.

On Topic: It's 1 cubie by 1 cubie by 1 cubie.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a bit like a sphere.
Pointless.

The colour neutral game is also pointless because you should be looking for the best possible cross otherwise being colour neutral is pointless.

I hope I got my point across.

(I like the word point)


----------



## MEn (Aug 27, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> It's a bit like a sphere.
> Pointless.
> 
> The colour neutral game is also pointless because you should be looking for the best possible cross otherwise being colour neutral is pointless.
> ...



How are you going to solve that so called "best possible cross" if your color recognition on that side sucks monkey poop?


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry, i was wrong :fp


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 27, 2010)

MEn said:


> cube-o-holic said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit like a sphere.
> ...



What I do, is take a long inspection.


----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 27, 2010)

Do pictured examples help?


----------



## tarpshack (Aug 27, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> Do pictured examples help?




Those are pretty nice. Did you buy or make those?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 27, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> It's a bit like a sphere.
> Pointless.
> 
> The *colour neutral game is also pointless because you should be looking for the best possible cross* otherwise being colour neutral is pointless.
> ...



:fp


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 27, 2010)

Logan said:


> Posting "this" or a facepalm emote, does nothing but clog the forum.



I disagree. Posting "this" or "x2" shows that you agree with the above post and are trying to convey the same message that was already conveyed. It basically says "If the person above me wouldn't have said that, I would have." Getting a second agreeing opinion is always better than just one person giving an opinion. It shows that there is an agreeance between the forums and that we share a similar understanding. 

In the case of a facepalm, don't even bother. That's the stupidest emote I've seen and I've never used it on a forum. It's only a waste of everyones time and doesn't contribute at all.

Now, in order to keep it all on topic, a 1x1x1 is a cube. A literal cube, with absolutely no moving parts. The above pictures should show it quite well.

And lol. Supermod in the making


----------



## partylikeaturtle (Aug 27, 2010)

I like to call it a waste of time.


----------



## Diniz (Aug 27, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> It's a bit like a sphere.
> Pointless.
> 
> The colour neutral game is also pointless because you should be looking for the best possible cross otherwise being colour neutral is pointless.
> ...


^
probably words of someone that is not colour neutral or isnt trying to become one.


----------



## BigSams (Aug 27, 2010)

I like to call it a waste of space and matter.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 27, 2010)

I saw someone with a pillowed 1x1 but those haven't been released yet.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2010)

I've got a void 1x1x1 but I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## brunson (Aug 27, 2010)

Good use of the facepalm:


arsenalthecuber said:


> sorry, i was wrong :fp



Facepalm that is just useless and annoying:


ElectricDoodie said:


> cube-o-holic said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit like a sphere.
> ...





Robert-Y said:


> I've got a void 1x1x1 but I can't seem to find it anywhere.



That made me laugh.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 27, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> On Topic: It's 1 cubie by 1 cubie by 1 cubie.
> EDIT: Ninja'd



A 1x1x1 that consists of three cubies?



mcciff2112 said:


> A literal cube, *with absolutely no moving parts*.



Are you sure?

A real 1x1x1 with moving parts is *very* feasible.
Corner cutting would be pretty bad though 

Cubenovice proposes: the 1x1x1 supercube with rotating faces


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 27, 2010)

FruitSalad said:


> Do pictured examples help?



that's from Huskyomega right?


----------



## TrollingHard (Aug 27, 2010)

Disassembly is easy, but so hard to assemble. Kinda like Rubik's 2x2x2's


----------



## r_517 (Aug 27, 2010)

i made myself a 1x1x1 key ring last year

a bit crude though


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 27, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i made myself a 1x1x1 key ring last year
> 
> a bit crude though



And yet another way of makeing a 1x1x1 with moving parts


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 27, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I saw someone with a pillowed 1x1 but those haven't been released yet.



...maybe that someone just lost their marbles.


----------



## Joker (Aug 27, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> It's a bit like a sphere.
> Pointless.
> 
> The colour neutral game is also pointless *in my opinion* because you should be looking for the best possible cross otherwise being colour neutral is pointless.
> ...



Fixed.
In my opinion, I think its great, for starting out, so you get USED to using all the colours, and you shouldn't worry about your times/easiest cross unless you are actually doing an average of 5 or whatever.


----------



## maggot (Aug 27, 2010)

although this is semi not useful, if you type in 1x1x1 cube in youtube, you will get many results of how to make them and what they are. many member have these in there collection for novelty.


----------



## Joker (Aug 27, 2010)

Google is your friend. Youtube is also your friend.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> I've got a void 1x1x1 but I can't seem to find it anywhere.



found one!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2SHdBVIrig


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 28, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> It's a bit like a sphere.
> Pointless.
> 
> The colour neutral game is also pointless because you should be looking for the best possible cross otherwise being colour neutral is pointless.
> ...



Puns are the higher form of humor. YAY


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 28, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i made myself a 1x1x1 key ring last year
> 
> a bit crude though


I made 1x1x1 earrings out of keychain corner cubies last year.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 28, 2010)

A fully functional 1x1x1 is possible. I had a discussion with Chris Tran(4chan) about it. There really is a way.


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 28, 2010)

It's a pretty easy puzzle.


----------



## Lorken (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok, I get the point, it was a pretty stupid question, what I was trying to get at was, What do you do with it? is it only just a novelty cube or is there something people do with them?


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 29, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Ok, I get the point, it was a pretty stupid question, what I was trying to get at was, What do you do with it? is it only just a novelty cube or is there something people do with them?



The oh-so-controversial color neutral game. Or giving your non-cuber friends the confidence of being able to solve it.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 29, 2010)

I like sitting there and turning it. When people ask I say I'm trying to solve it and ask if they could be quiet please. If they keep watching get angry at it and then they will ask if they could try it. Hand it to them and watch them stare at it in confusement.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 29, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > i made myself a 1x1x1 key ring last year
> ...



 

That is so win.


----------

